# Sony announces lighter Vita model with a LCD screen and longer battery life



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Sony announces lighter Vita model with a LCD screen and longer battery life*

Sony’s announced a new Vita iteration, the PS Vita 2000, which will be 20% thinner and 15% lighter than the existing model.






Sony’s announced a new Vita iteration, the PS Vita 2000, which will be 20% thinner and 15% lighter than the existing model. In addition, this new Vita replaces the original’s OLED screen with a LCD one and thus 

Sony say the battery should last one extra hour. Additionally the unit will now come with a built 1GB memory card for saves and charges off a Micro USB port.

Sony have also revealed that memory cards for the PS Vita will be dropping in price by about 40% on the 10th of September in Japan. They will also introduce a 64GB memory card on that same day.

The new Vita 2000 is set to launch in about a month on October 10 and will cost 18,980 yen or about 190 USD. There doesn’t appear to be a 3G model. The new model comes bundled with a 90 day subscription to PlayStation Plus.










Source: VG24/7


----------

